# How to integrate Big Cartel for fulfillment



## tannerfritz (Mar 28, 2011)

To date - I've focused on fulfilling my sales from my website on my own through Paypal and USPS. I'm now getting too busy to fulfill and wanted to see if anyone can tell me how to setup fulfillment through Big Cartel's e-commerce with a fulfillment house? 

Any recommendations on fulfillment companies too?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It can be as simple as changing the email address for purchase notifications from you to the fulfillment house. Or forwarding the order to them when you get it.

As far as recommendations, what are you selling? Do you need a service that produces your products too, or will you supply them so all they have to do is ship?


----------



## tannerfritz (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks SH. 

The houses i've talked to thus far are asking if I can send an .CSV or integrate via XML. 
We're selling t shirts - pre packaged and ready to ship, so not much needed on that side of things. 

Has anyone used Big Cartel / Paypal in this fashion with a fulfillment service?


----------

